# Thanks to Baptiste Daroussin, poudriere and pkgng are pretty cool



## zeissoctopus (Aug 10, 2012)

After trying them to build my own packages repositories from ports, I love them so much. Thanks to Baptiste Daroussin (bapt at FreeBSD.org).


----------



## lebel (Aug 10, 2012)

There is still some issues that had me rolling back my use of pkgng still. Most notably the fact that I can't build x11/nvidia-driver without it failing because it tries to overwrite libGL.so or somesuch...


----------



## bapt@ (Sep 7, 2012)

nvidia is now fixed.


----------

